# Campagnolo EPS on a C59 48s



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Does anyone have this setup? I'm planning to go EPS on my new 2014 C59 AD14 but I've heard some rumors that Campy EPS does not work very well with small Colnago frames specially the C59. Could anyone shed some light on this? Greatly appreciate all your inputs.


----------

